# Terramycin ointment question



## little lady (Aug 2, 2012)

I try to always keep a tube of terramycin ointment on hand however; I loaned my last tube out and it has not been returned so now I need some for a kitten with gunky eyes and can't find it anywhere. Every place online is out of stock. What is going on? Does anybody know of anything similar that I could use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 2, 2012)

Seems like a thread about this came up sometime back. I know some places were not carrying it anymore. Vetericyn has an eye product. I think we even have it but I cannot say that I have used it. It is a spray.


----------



## little lady (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Vickie, I didn't even think to do a search.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Aug 2, 2012)

The manufacturers of eye ointments have had some technical glitches and all eye preparations are somewhat hard to get or 2-3 times more expensive.

Dr Taylor.


----------



## little lady (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr. Taylor thanks for your reply.


----------



## stormy (Aug 3, 2012)

So have an option and question....with the HUGE increase in price of eye ointments we have been using silversulfadine for horse eyes, works great, a tube lasts forever but I do not know if it is appropriate for cats!


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Aug 3, 2012)

my Vet told me the Vet school uses triple antibiotic eye ointment, i use the Dollar General brand and it works great on horse eyes, never had a problem with it, and seems to work better than the  terramycin and polymixin B stuff that comes in the yellow tube. Also Walmart has several medicated eye drops on the 3.00$ plan some of those eye drops were around 60.00 bucks originally. You could get your Dr. to give you a prescription and Walmart can fill it for 3.00. Check it out.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Aug 3, 2012)

> The manufacturers of eye ointments have had some technical glitches and all eye preparations are somewhat hard to get or 2-3 times more expensive.


Odd, we can put a man on the moon, but can not seem to keep eye preparations handy!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 3, 2012)

I have two extra tubes because periodically there is no supply.

However, I would Strongly suggest Vetericyn or a vet scrpt for a kitty! Vetericyn will do no harm, can be used anywhere on any animal or human, and it works. It doesn't sting, and it works. Believe me it works.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 3, 2012)

I have also seen shortages here before too for some reason. Just keep checking but in the meantime, make sure whatever you get for kitty is safe for cats


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 3, 2012)

I haven't been able to buy it for months, the feed store is out, TSC is out, and can't get it on-line! I need it for another problem altogether. I have english bulldogs and after cleaning their faces use it in folds of skin to fight off bacteria as they rub faces afterwards, and it's safe if it gets in their eyes. The vetericyn doesn't last as long.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Aug 3, 2012)

I just checked my med cabinet and I still have one boxed tube of the Terramycin that I don't need. I started to use it once, then decided to take my mare to the vet and got their ointments, which I still have a good supply of. This one expired in May, has been kept in my cool and dark med cabinet. Most commercial meds are still good for 6 months after expiration dates. So if anyone wants it pm me, I don't expect any payment for it. But I would want some postage, the last time I offered to give something away here I had no offers to help with the postage I paid.

I use the hydrogel Vetericyn, it sticks and dries so much better.


----------



## Shari (Aug 5, 2012)

I talked with the folks that make the terramycin eye ointment, there is a shortage of this antibiotic in the US.

They do have a factory in Turkey, and they were able to send me some from there.

The Vet also gave me some eye ointment,... in the tune of $38.00 for one little tube... Is Neomycin/Polymyxin B Sulfates and Bacitracin Zinc made by B&L Corp Tampa Fl.


----------



## chandab (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't check the expiration date, but yesterday when I was looking for sometihng else, I came across two new, unopened tubes of Terramicin ointment. I'm probably set for one eye issue each, as once opened it probably won't keep as long.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 5, 2012)

Terramycin became hard to find a few years ago; do a google search and you'll be able to find it online. There are some state restrictions regarding shipping, but I'm the same as you - I like to keep it on hand as well. It's the best!

Liz N.


----------



## Katiean (Aug 5, 2012)

I used to pick this stuff up all day long at the rabbit shows for $7 a tube. Then we couldn't get it for a long time. As soon as I found it I bought a tube to the tune of $27. Now we can't get it again? How much is it going up to now?


----------



## little lady (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for you input! Rubyviewminis has gracioulsy offered her help. Here is a pic of the lil guy I am trying to help. My husband brought him home because someone dumped his mother and littermates, well hubby works where there is heavy equipment and trucks moving around all day long. The mother cat disappeared and then this little guy with one eye gunked shut came walking into the shop and crawled up my husbands pants leg. The little guy would run up to people and jump on their pants leg and crawl up so his name is Jumpy. Hubby knew if he stayed around there he would get run over so he brought him home. He tried to catch the other one but he wanted no part of human intervention and hasn't been seen since or the mother cat for that matter. When Jumpy came to live with us I could feel every bone in his tiny body and am glad to say he is starting to fill out so now o get his eyes cleared up.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, if you know somebody with dairy cows, the mastitis treatment tubes called "today tubes" work well for treating gooey eyes on barn kitties. I have even put it in tiny kittens eyes. they clear up real fast. TSC quit carrying the teramycin tubes I was using. I had no idea the today tubes would work so well. One tube lasts a very long time. Saved our barn cats and cleared up the eye infections.. just a thought, ps, you should always check with your vet before trying anything, I have no idea if this can be used on dogs. for my house pets I always go to the vet, get the eye stained and get the big bucks eye treatment, horses too... but for the barn kitties so difficult to take all of them into the vet, I was very pleased with the results and the kittens really loved it when I put the stuff in, so it must feel soothing I think. take care.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 5, 2012)

I checked with our local pharmacist and explained what we needed. He directed me to Polysporin ointment. We have used it on the horses with no problem. I still have a tube in the house for backup.


----------



## Shari (Aug 6, 2012)

little lady said:


> Thank you everyone for you input! Rubyviewminis has gracioulsy offered her help. Here is a pic of the lil guy I am trying to help. My husband brought him home because someone dumped his mother and littermates, well hubby works where there is heavy equipment and trucks moving around all day long. The mother cat disappeared and then this little guy with one eye gunked shut came walking into the shop and crawled up my husbands pants leg. The little guy would run up to people and jump on their pants leg and crawl up so his name is Jumpy. Hubby knew if he stayed around there he would get run over so he brought him home. He tried to catch the other one but he wanted no part of human intervention and hasn't been seen since or the mother cat for that matter. When Jumpy came to live with us I could feel every bone in his tiny body and am glad to say he is starting to fill out so now o get his eyes cleared up.



Oh... poor wee kitten! Think he knew your husband would help.... and is wonderful to give him a home and get him better! (hugs)


----------



## little lady (Aug 6, 2012)

shorthorsemom said:


> Hi, if you know somebody with dairy cows, the mastitis treatment tubes called "today tubes" work well for treating gooey eyes on barn kitties. I have even put it in tiny kittens eyes. they clear up real fast. TSC quit carrying the teramycin tubes I was using. I had no idea the today tubes would work so well. One tube lasts a very long time. Saved our barn cats and cleared up the eye infections.. just a thought, ps, you should always check with your vet before trying anything, I have no idea if this can be used on dogs. for my house pets I always go to the vet, get the eye stained and get the big bucks eye treatment, horses too... but for the barn kitties so difficult to take all of them into the vet, I was very pleased with the results and the kittens really loved it when I put the stuff in, so it must feel soothing I think. take care.


Shorthorsemom...thanks for that tip I will have to check that out. I always try to be prepared and it may be something worth keeping on hand.


----------

